# Informal Meets lists



## vicdicdoc

This site seems to have got a touch confusing regarding finding 'Informal Meets' . . one can view the posts ok but whereas the list of MHF Rallys is clearly listed along with the dates etc, the 'Informal Meets' are not - can we have a similar set-up so that the meets are listed clearly !


----------



## bognormike

I know what you mean, Vic. 
It would help if members put the date & brief location in the title, and keep all posts relevant to that proposed meet in the thread.


----------



## vicdicdoc

Good point Mike - but it would be better to have the same layout for 'informal meets' as is presented for the MHF rallies - preferably right under the MHF rallies listings where its easy to find & look at whats 'on offer'

How about it Nuke ?


----------



## spykal

Hi Vic

It is always going to be a difficult to formalise the arrangement of meets ... meets are just that... members posting where they are going for say a weekend and giving others chance to join them. Nuke made an announcement about this when meets were removed from the front page...this is because meets are in effect not held under the MHF flag ...Ok I know that it will be MHF members meeting but the place they meet will have been booked in thier own name and by themselves directly with the campsite. This distances MHF as far as any liabilities go.. So I cannot see how we can have a formalised list of meets otherwise they become organised by MHF ... catch 22 they call it :wink: 

In the meantime we can try to help members post notices of where they are going and when in a clearer fashion. There is one just a few lines down from this thread in this forum:-

Cleethorpes - August 9th - 12th 2007

that's how they should be posted


I am sure that Nuke will be along and add this answer .

mike


----------



## DABurleigh

Just add a disclaimer at the top of a re-stated meets list; seems straightforward enough to me.

Dave


----------



## clianthus

Hi Vic

I Know what you mean but Spykal just beat me to it to explain why we can't really have a list.

My only thought was why don't we use the calendar? People could just put in the name of where they are staying on a particular date and if anyone else wanted to go they just book with the same campsite.


----------



## spykal

Hi DAB

Yes I can see that is an idea ... if you trust disclaimers, but disclaimers seem to be notoriously legally perforated these days ...or as some would say , "not worth the paper they are written on" ( not that it applies here as it is all virtual).

We will get it sorted I hope ... maybe the first thing is to get folk to engage with the idea of meets:- friendly little gatherings, often at short notice, of like minded folk ... then we can worry about the communications.

mike


----------



## DABurleigh

Legally, for that is indeed the bottom line here, I see absolutely no difference in MHF's liabilities between the status quo, where it has created an explicit forum for meets:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-71.html
and those it would or would not have by creating a date-ordered list of meets on the front page.

The only difference is that the latter is a lot more user-friendly!

(I've just been to a head-hunters debrief in London where I was told I should have been a lawyer, so I thought I'd better sound as if I were ....)

Dave


----------



## artona

Hi Dave



> I've just been to a head-hunters debrief in London where I was told I should have been a lawyer,


and there was me thinking you normally spoke with a lot of sense :lol: :lol:

I think we need to listen to the members here, is there a wish for a list of meets, with an understanding that MHF will take no responsibility for them, that they are not to be booked under the name of MHF etc. etc.

I think its really nice to go to a campsite knowing that you were going to meet up with a few friends. I have always advocated they should be planned no longer than a few weeks ahead and anything else should become a formal rally.

stew


----------



## 94055

> I think we need to listen to the members here, is there a wish for a list of meets


Yes
They should be easily seen by all.
The Southport rally hosted by whistlingypsy and mangothemonk, is it really a rally or was it called that due to previous problems? There are quite a few going to it but I do not think the qty would be different if they were both on the front page.
As you know I have hosted a meet and may do more in the future, but I would at this time not attempt to host a rally. I would gladly tell you the reasons why but do not want to on here.
Why not ask the subscribers?



> creating a date-ordered list of meets on the front page.
> 
> The only difference is that the latter is a lot more user-friendly!


I totally agree with Dave

The other way is call them all rallies and have anyone propose a rally at any time and put it on the front page. I think that would cause more problems for MHF.

Why not put it to the vote?

Steve


----------



## 102337

WELL..
i must agree i would like to see the meet's brought back to how it used to be. although i do agree there must be some disclaimer placed clearly on the front page re, defra . and if we do this and nuke does find the need for co-ordinators then surely let the subscribers do a vote as to whom it should be. 
so come on nuke *BRING BACK MEET'S*   
alan


----------



## spykal

Hi

It seems to me that we maybe getting a bit mixed up on what a meet is...

Its not that I can see any reason why a meet cannot be arranged well in advance but the concept I have of a meet is when someone simply posts where they are going next weekend or the weekend after that and it is just a simple invite to be at the same site and get to meet.

Any booking needed for this would be made with the site.... the whole idea being that on any weekend there may be small groups of MHF members meeting up all over the country ( or Europe).

If we formalise this then the admin staff will have to be involved directly and approve any entries in these lists or calendars that have been suggested ... not that that is a problem in itself but it does take the spontenaity out of just coming into this forum and posting:

24th -- 27th August Oxfordshire

with a message giving details of where you will be.... (I could have added where I will be ...but I want to be alone :lol: )


We did have Meets on the front page and because they were there most of the "meets" became mini rallies, mostly attended by the same people ...again not a problem but it did seem to me that maybe the ordinary member who just fancied meeting any other ordinary member for a chat by posting where he was going was put off by the process of having to go through an administrator .

Maybe I am barking up the wrong tree and what you see as a meet is something completely different. More organised , more in your face as far as the site is concerned..... as you say "on the front page"

By the way.... I am not trying to persuade any of you that I am right and you are wrong :wink: ...I am just trying to get the discussion going so that we find the best solution for all.

Mike


----------



## LeoK

*Yet another daft question ...*

I have noted in posts and topics various that one of the major points against the 'formal' listing of Meets has been that people might expect MHF, or even Nuke himself, to have some liability.

Whilst I am unable to envisage what this must be there must be others with greater perception than I. However, I am not seeking a list of what disasters could befall as the result of members attending meets which may be listed.

What I am wondering is what liabilities are covered at Rallies which are listed.

I thought that we each attended as individuals, in our own right and at our own risk. We each have the responsibility of care that we cause no harm - and the responsibility of appropriate insurance in case 'things go wrong'.

That we choose to assemble, by whatever name, should not reduce our personal duty of care. What I do not understand is how our assemblies (large or small) might change or increase the responsibilities of MHF or Nuke.

Forget the postcards, simple answers in this thread would help, please.


----------



## vicdicdoc

Call them a 'meet', call them a 'get together', call them what ever you like - just give them CLEARLY listed where we the [paying] members can view them easily . . put any disclaimer you want - we all have our own individual vehicle insurance and we all have enough common sense not to sue anyone if we trip over a tree root . . what then 'extra' insurance' or cover is provided on an official MHF rally ? 
BTW - what is the [legal or otherwise] definition of a 'MHF 'rallys' against an 'informal meets' ?

Just because the information is displayed on this site surely doesn't mean that MHF is responsible for them in any way . . if that was the case ANYTHING shown on ANY website would [by inference] would have the same problem.


----------



## geraldandannie

Hi

I don't know the full story (no surprise there), but until Nuke (or one of the rally staff) can quote chapter and verse, this is the situation as I understand it.

I think that a rally is covered by a specific insurance certificate. This is a *legal necessity* when a group of people from one organisation meet together, so your one-make clubs will have one, the Caravan Club have one, etc etc.

For it to be deemed a rally, at least one of the official, named, rally organiser(s) (i.e. Jacquie or Jen) need to be there, otherwise this certificate is null and void, and we can be chucked off the site (or maybe worse - be subject to legal action).

For a meet to not be a rally, it can't be prganised under the auspices of a club. A group of friends, who happen to frequent the same forums, can arrange to meet at a particular place, but they have to book individually with the site owner. They can't book under the MHF name, as spkyal said earlier.

As I say, until someone comes on who knows the exact situation, this is my understanding, as I am not a member of the rally staff.

Hope this helps (a bit)

Gerald


----------



## 94055

To explain one part that seems to be a bit clouded,A meet does not have to be in the next couple of days/weeks. A meet can be an organised weeks/months in advance.
I aranged a meet last year and advertised it well in advance, the site was aware that it had nothing to do with MHF.
I believe we do not need specific meets organisers, then anyone can and will organise one.
I also think this will not go away and needs some proper discussion and investigation.
For the subscriber thinking of arranging a meet, hey go ahead, it is easy and once initial set up is done then you just say hello when they arrive on site. No marshaling or staying by your van till all arrive, you arrive and enjoy yourself from the first minute, just as you would normally.
I do believe we need meets displayed the same as rallies, oh and just to put the record straight, I may/will organise another meet I will never organise a rally.

Steve


----------



## JockandRita

*Bring back the "meets" page*



lawson64 said:


> WELL..
> i must agree i would like to see the meet's brought back to how it used to be. although i do agree there must be some disclaimer placed clearly on the front page re, defra . and if we do this and nuke does find the need for co-ordinators then surely let the subscribers do a vote as to whom it should be.
> so come on nuke *BRING BACK MEET'S*
> alan


Absolutely Alan.



> Call them a 'meet', call them a 'get together', call them what ever you like - just give them CLEARLY listed where we the [paying] members can view them easily . . put any disclaimer you want - we all have our own individual vehicle insurance and we all have enough common sense not to sue anyone if we trip over a tree root . . what then 'extra' insurance' or cover is provided on an official MHF rally ?
> BTW - what is the [legal or otherwise] definition of a 'MHF 'rallys' against an 'informal meets' ?
> 
> Just because the information is displayed on this site surely doesn't mean that MHF is responsible for them in any way . . if that was the case ANYTHING shown on ANY website would [by inference] would have the same problem.


Well said Vic.



> I do believe we need meets displayed the same as rallies, oh and just to put the record straight, I may/will organise another meet I will never organise a rally.


Totally agree Steve. You and me both, with regards to never "organising" a rally, but would be happy to "initiate" a meet.

Jock.


----------



## TinaGlenn

As far as I understand things and I may well have some of it mixed up but;

If a group holds a RALLY under a DEFRA certificate if can be held anywhere as long as they have the land owners permission. It doesn't have to be a licensed site. Hence rallys in fields for the shows, the East Kirkby Rally actually within the airfield museum grounds, that kind of thing. 

As I understand it, the DEFRA certificate covers the group for damage by the group to land, property or persons they are using to meet on/at.

Obviously you can also have Rallys held at sites and these are usually block booked by the organiser under the group name and can be at a reduced rate. 

Informal meets would take place at licensed sites, paid and booked individually under members own names.


Tina


----------



## vicdicdoc

I don't think anyone [if I might speak for the majority] expects MHF to supply a DEFRA certificate or insurance or marshalls on an informal meet . . 
most [if not all] informal meets are held on a campsite and each 'attendee' to these meets have their own vehicle insurance and each recognised campsite must [I'm sure] have there own insurance.
All I'm asking for is a list underneath the Rallys listings where informal meets can be displayed the same way as Rallies are displayed - clearly and easily viewed ! 
Its not rocket science and it might just please us paying members :wink:


----------



## 104236

vicdicdoc said:


> I don't think anyone [if I might speak for the majority] expects MHF to supply a DEFRA certificate or insurance or marshalls on an informal meet . .
> most [if not all] informal meets are held on a campsite and each 'attendee' to these meets have their own vehicle insurance and each recognised campsite must [I'm sure] have there own insurance.
> All I'm asking for is a list underneath the Rallys listings where informal meets can be displayed the same way as Rallies are displayed - clearly and easily viewed !
> Its not rocket science and it might just please us paying members :wink:


I agree, commercial campsites have their own insurance so there is no need for a DEFRA cert.


----------



## artona

Hi Vic

Nuke is the only one who can really sort this for us. If I can ask you to give him a few days to come back to us. I am pushing for what you are asking for as you know how much I enjoy meets.

Over the last 18 months I have organised/help organise 9 meets which have involved I would say nearing 100/150 members. 

I think they are great fun, I am sure you and Sylvia jumped into my van with 11 others to go shopping when we were at Newark, its memories like that which is what its all about.

stew


----------



## 94055

Stew
One thing that should be explained
A rally badly marshalled/organized is not a good advert for MHF
A meet Done properly has nothing to do with MHF.

You have to realise that around 50-60 is the max you are going to gat to a meet or rally. With this in mind if we did a vote it would not be big.
The southport rally has a good attendance but is it a rally or meet?

Steve


----------



## vicdicdoc

Of course the easy way to have all the informal meets permanently on the front page is to post the details and then to keep 'bumping' it so it / they stay in the top 20 odd posts :lol: . . . problem solved !


----------



## 94055

> problem solved


It could be


----------



## mangothemadmonk

I too agree..

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

Ok Dave,
As you are now back on BB.
Can this issue have your attention. All we want is to be able to advertise meets in the same way as rallies.
A disclaimer, instructions how to or any other points/rules/regs could be brought to the fore. 
Please help us to make meets something that happens Nationally and not limited to parts of the country.

Steve

We have been patient :wink: :lol:



> Nuke is the only one who can really sort this for us. If I can ask you to give him a few days to come back to us. I am pushing for what you are asking for as you know how much I enjoy meets.


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Here here 

Johnny F


----------



## sersol

Most people know what happened to the "informal meets" section,the co-ordinators were removed,
Am I right or am I wrong !!!!!!.


----------



## 97993

You are quite right, and they are now happily organising Informal meets on another site, it has been my contention since their removal that the concept of informal meets were removed as well,as a spiteful reaction to the troubles, the paying membership have a right to what they they require on this site and as stated its not rocket science, and no amount of covering smoke will detract from that fact, the sensible thing to do would be to reinstate the informal meet section, a facility I felt extremely useful, and without which I can not easily plan my week ends, hence I visit here only to read and not to post or contribute any longer, due to the negitive content of this post despite it containing nothing against any rules I don't think it will long before it is pulled, another reason not to post
I don't think Iwill be renewing my subcription,without the informal meets there is very little on here for me, that can not be obtained on free sites
Geo


----------



## TinaGlenn

We have been to 4 informal meets with this group so far, and have had great fun each and everytime. All had different organisers and all were book and sort out your own pitch and then turn up and join in.

We found the information for all of them on the old style front page listing, and with being a shift worker having all the meets in one place and on one list made it very easy to see what, where and when. 

It was great to pull up the front page and see a long list of events to choose from, I think it is looking a little sad and few and far between on there now with only the big rallys listed.

It is easy to miss posts on busy fast paced days when pages roll around so fast. 

It would be nice to have informal meets in a list format again, please??

Tina


----------



## nukeadmin

well i leave the site due to connectivity issues and something else snowballs lol

I have installed an event calendar module with an associated block that is displayed on the front page right hand side

You can add any motorhome related event to it and it is easily searchable and the events show on the front page 

The new section is here:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Events

Will answer some of the other points in this post tmrw, but i have to walk Bradley and help out with Isabella now (The joys of being a dog owner and a father  ) so will answer in the morning


----------



## Bella

*Informal meet*

Ok Nuke (Dave)
Have just posted Christmas Informal meet on the new events calendar; hope I've done it right!

Sleep well; lots to do tomorrow!!

LoL Pam


----------



## geraldandannie

Geo said:


> due to the negitive content of this post despite it containing nothing against any rules I don't think it will long before it is pulled, another reason not to post


Nope. Nor have the other 2 posts (at least) made in recent days that have stated "I expect the mods to remove this post just because ..."

Strange, that.

Just to be clear, posts are removed that contravene Nuke's rules of the forum.

Gerald


----------



## 94055

Ok, Ok
Dave could you please comply with your comments or a mod make Dave aware of what he said? Please answer all as it is a MHF issue not my private email address. TIA

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-32489-.html

Steve

Oh and the additions so far are great, can you make the entries onto 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Events&op=view&eid=

Show on the first page that is shown below?

Thanks again

Steve

Forthcoming Motorhome Rally Events

Motorhome Rallys Programme

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Motorhome Rallys

Below are the future Motorhome Rallys for MHF Members. Click a line to see full details.

07/09/2007 Capacity:30 -> Attendees:30
The Motorhome & US RV Show Shepton Mallet
Proposer:LadyJ

10/09/2007 Capacity:35 -> Attendees:32
Warren Farm Holiday & Touring Park Brean Sands
Proposer:LadyJ

21/09/2007 Capacity:43 -> Attendees:43
Northern Motorcaravan Show York
Proposer:clianthus

12/10/2007 Capacity:40 -> Attendees:40
Southport pleasure beach (private car park)
Proposer:nukeadmin

12/10/2007 Capacity:50 -> Attendees:17
MHF Fishing Match & Family Fun Weekend
Proposer:lawson64

Sign up for a MHF Motorhome Rally with no obligation 
Add A New Motorhome Rally


----------

